# عيد الرسل(لو1:10-20)عيد استشهادالقديسين الرسولين بطرس وبولس وفطرصوم الرسل



## ramzy1913 (12 يوليو 2010)

*[/سلام ونعمة://
عيد استشهاد القديسين الرسوليين بطرس وبولس وفطر صوم الرسل

عيد الرسل لو 10 : 1-20

تأملات


الفعله قليلون

لقد قال الرب الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعله قليلون. اطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعله الي حصاده ونحن نصلي ونطلب كأمر الرب، وهو الذي أريل بطرس وبولس يستطيع ان يستخدمك ويستخدم ضعفنا لنكون فعله امناء يرسلنا الي حيثما يريد.
الست تعلم اننا ينبغي ان نسعي كسفراء للسيد المسيح لكي يتصالح الناس مع الله، واننا ينبغي ان نكون رائحه المسيح ذكيه، والرساله الحيه المقروءه من جميع الناس نحمل سلامه لكل الناس

ها انا ارسلكم

هكذا قال الرب للسبعين رسولا وارسلهم كحملان وسط ذئاب وحملهم رساله السلام لكل بيت وذودهم بالقوة والمواهب وبالكلمة القائله قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله ووعدهم بالأجر السمائي وبالفرح الحقيقي ان اسماءهم قد كتبت في ملكوت السموات


تدريب

هل جربت ان تعمل مع الفعله لحساب ملكوت الله ؟؟ وان تحمل رساله السلام لكل انسان تلتقي به؟ حاول ان تكون رسول سلام وصانع سلام لتستحق ان تدعي ابنا لله
========================
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى

كل عام وانتم بخير
======================b]*


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يوليو 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا*
*رمزى*


*وكل سنه و انت طيب*

*بركة القديسان بطرس و بولس*

*لتكن معنــ أمــــــــين ـــــا*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك ايها الروح النارى الرب يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 يوليو 2010)

_شكراً أخي رمزى 
وكل سنة وأنت طيب بعيد الرسل 
الرب معك يرعاك ويحفظك 




_


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى عادل الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع بسيط وجميل *
*ميرسي يا رمزي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اختى العزيزة ميرو الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع الرب معاكم​


----------

